
Ownership and Entitlement - prostoalex
http://boz.com/articles/ownership-and-entitlement.html
======
sharemywin
There's another way things can fall apart and that's mission. are you working
toward helping yourself or helping others. The best companies had missions to
change the world and help others(their customers).

